# Kernel 2.6.0-test9 Nur Probleme

## danscho

hallo an alle...

ich hab mir mal gedacht ich probier den 2.6er kernel aus.... hab im forum gesucht und alles so gemacht wie es gepostet wurde, trotzdem gibts noch probleme:

1. Netzwerk funktioniert nicht:

habe 2 netzwerkkarten, eine realtek 8139 und eine 3com.

bei jedem boot sagt mir dass system dass es beide schnittstellen eth0 und eth1 nicht hochfahren kann.

hab schon die module in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen, welche auch anstandslos starten, nur eth0 und eth1 können nicht gestartet werden

2. Dienste starten nicht mehr:

wenn ich mit dem kernel 2.6.0-test9 starte können manche dienste wie xinet.d, webmin, jabber-server, mysqld etc. nicht mehr gestartet werden.

Hat jemand einen rat oder eine lösung für mich???

Danke Euch im Voraus

----------

## Beforegod

Zu 1)

depmod -ae -F /boot/System.map machen

danach env-update

(auch System.map schön in /boot kopiert)

zu 2)

Entsprechende Dienste neu emergen (probiers erstmal mit xinetd) usw. wenn das geht alle anderen auch.

Ein Blick in die /var/log/messages kann auch nicht schaden.

----------

## danscho

ich habs probiert.. leider ändert sich gar nichts

----------

## sieter

hab auch mit den Netzwerkkarten Probleme gehabt,

allerdinsg schon früher,

probier mal die bootoption pci=noacpi oder nur noacpi

schau, ob module geladen sind, evtl dmesg posten.

zu2.) wenn das Netzwerk nicht startet, werden die Dienste, die vom Netzwerk abhängen auch nicht laufen, neu emerge bringt da nicht viel...

----------

## danscho

funktioniert leider auch nicht

----------

## lostSoul

Schon mal probiert die Netzwerkkarten 'fest' (<*>) in den Kernel zu integrieren? Meine 3Com (3c95x) Karte läuft 1a unter dem 2.6.0-test9-bk3 Kernel.

----------

## sieter

Du bist sicher, die module sind geladen?

poste doch mal lsmod;

eventuell kannst Du auch erstmal probieren, ob

die Karten einzeln funktionieren, d.h.  nur erstmal einen treiber

laden -> testen -> sehn obs geht.

steht in `dmesg` was drin?

----------

## Sas

/etc/modules.autoload ist nur n symlink, der wohl noch auf deine alte kernelversion zeigt (2.4). bist du sicher, dass alles korrekt geladen wird?

----------

## danscho

ja, alles wird richtig geladen.... bringt keine fehler bei modprobe etc....

wusste gar nicht dass /etc/modules.autoload ein symlink ist.. wie lasse ich ihn dann auf meinen neuen kernel zeigen???

----------

## thundersteele

modules.autoload ist doch veraltet dachte ich.

```
emerge development-sources
```

Installiert die neuen module-init-tools. 

Man hat dann ein /etc/modules.autoload.d/ Verzeichnis, in dem die Dateien 

kernel-2.4

kernel-2.5

kernel-2.6 

liegen (evtl. muss man eine noch selbst erstellen). Dort schreibt man rein welche module man mit der jeweiligen Kernelversion geladen haben möchte. Der Grund dafür ist unter anderem das einige Module im 2.6 Kernel andere Namen haben, z.B. heisst das USB Drucker Modul jetzt "usblp", hies in 2.4 noch "printer. Hier im Forum gibt es einige Guides die beschreiben was man tun muss um auf Kernel 2.6 zu switchen. Man muss (nicht dringend, aber man sollte zumindest) unter Anderem auch ein /sys Verzeichnis erstellen und mounten, weil der neue Kernel einige Informationen jetzt dorthin schreibt.

PS: Ist natürlich kein Wunder dass die Netzwerkkarten nicht gehen wenn die Module nicht geladen werden, oder noch schlimmer, wenn 2.4 Kernel Module geladen werden.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *Sas wrote:*   

> /etc/modules.autoload ist nur n symlink, der wohl noch auf deine alte kernelversion zeigt (2.4). bist du sicher, dass alles korrekt geladen wird?

 

Den Link braucht man scheinbar gar nicht, ich habe den noch auf kernel 2.4 zu stehen und der 2.6er lädt trotzdem alles richtig aus /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Ciao

----------

## iDeJ

also ich hab das gleiche Problem, meine Netzwerkkarte wird nicht erkannt/geladen...

(wenn ich modprobe 3c59x eingebe, kennt er das modul auch nicht, genauso wie 3c590 o.ä., obwohl diese als Modul einkompiliert sind)

dasgleiche mit der Soundkarte (Audigy2)

aber kann mir mal wer ein solches HowTo zeigen, ich stell mich zu blöd an welche zu finden, ich find immer nur Sprüch wie irgendwo hier im Forum exesteiren Guids/HowTo zum wechseln auf die 1.6 serie..

Noch ma ne Frage so am Rand, ist ReiserFS so instabil oder liegt das an mir?

ich meine ich hab gentoo jetzt seit nem viertel Jahr drauf und kann jetzt zum zweiten mal resierfsck --rebuild-tree machen (und das schlimme ist das meine Schwester die Knoppix CD zerstört hat und ich den müll jetzt neu runterladen kann (die gentoo-inst-cds gehen auch auf ihr Konto).

----------

## Sas

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   /etc/modules.autoload ist nur n symlink, der wohl noch auf deine alte kernelversion zeigt (2.4). bist du sicher, dass alles korrekt geladen wird? 
> 
> Den Link braucht man scheinbar gar nicht, ich habe den noch auf kernel 2.4 zu stehen und der 2.6er lädt trotzdem alles richtig aus /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> Ciao

 ok, das kann natürlich sein. aber wenn man module einträgt, sollte man halt schon wissen, dass es n link is und drauf achten, dass er aufs richtige ziel verweist  :Wink: 

----------

## danscho

die probleme gabs mit development-sources und mm-sources.

hab nun die gentoo-dev-sources und jetzt funzt alles perfekt.......

----------

## iDeJ

so bei mir auch, plötzlich ging ein

modprobe 3c59x

nur die Konsole geht nicht mehr, wenn ich die "KDE Konsole" starte kommt eine Fehlermedung "Unable to open a suitable terninal device"

----------

## danscho

nächstes problem:

meine dienste starten, meine module fürs netzwerk sind geladen ein ifconfig apuckt mir eth0 und eth1 aus, eth1 konfiguriert mit IP, Subnet etc...

problem1:  

eth1 ist nicht anpingbar und ich kann keine anderen rechner im netz pingen.

problem 2: bein hochfahren hab ich folgende meldung: FATAL ERROR: module sr_mod not found.

problem 3: über eth0 ist keine DSL-Verbindung aufbaubar

----------

## danscho

problem mit netzwerk gelöst.... musste erst rausfinden dass gentoo das zuerstgeladene modul als eth0 und das zweite als eth1 definiert.. jetzt gehts....

mensch bin ich blöd....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

nur sr_mod ist noch das problem

----------

## thundersteele

Hast du sr_mod gebaut (generic scsi support modul), oder fest im Kernel?

Aber das dürfte nicht das einzige Problem sein mit sr_mod. Ich bekomme beim booten:

```
modprobe FATAL: sr_mod already in Kernel
```

Schau einfach mal ob dein scsi funktioniert. Evtl. gibts hier ja einen fix dafür

Kernel 2.6 guide z.B.:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838

Im Forum "Dokumentation, Tips & Ticks" sollten noch mehr rumfliegen. 

Kurz auf Deutsch:

```
emerge [irgendwelche Kernel 2.6 sources]
```

Installiert einem beim ersten mal die neuen module-init-tools. Es gibt jetzt einen Ordner /etc/modules.autoload.d/ in dem für jede Kernelversion eine eigene autoload datei liegt, diese heisen "kernel-2.4" "kernel-2.6" etc. Ich musste /etc/modules.autoload erst löschen damit das richtig funktioniert. 

2.6 nutzt das neue sysfs. Damit man das richtig benutzen kann muss man folgendes tun:

```
mkdir /sys
```

und folgende Zeile in die /etc/fstab schreiben:

```
none   /sys   sysfs   defaults   0 0
```

ALSA:

Alsa ist jetzt ein bestandteil des Kernels, man muss also die module nichtmehr extra bauen. Wenn man will kann alsa auch fest in den Kernel einbauen. Damit es richtig funktioniert benötigt man trotzdem noch die alsa-utils. 

Wichtig: Wenn man alsa fest in den Kernel kompiliert benötigt man das alsasound startscript nichtmehr. Es reicht wenn man die Befehle 

```
/usr/sbin/alsactrl store  # beim beenden und

/usr/sbin/alsactrl restore     # bein booten 
```

ausführt, um die mixereinstellungen beizubehalten. Man kann die Befehle z.B. in die /etc/init.d/local eintragen. Ferner ist es nützlich die alsa oss emulation einzustellen da noch nicht alle Programme alsa nutzen.

Kernelbauen:

```
make config/menuconfig/oldconfig/xconfig/gconfig
```

ruft wie gehabt die bevorzugte Konfigurationsoberfläche auf. Dannach genügt ein 

```
make
```

um den Kernel samt modulen zu bauen. Baut man einen zweiten Kernel mit unterschiedlicher Konfiguration werden nur die von der Veränderung betroffenen Teile des Kernels und Module neu gebaut. Somit ist es möglich einige Module nachzubauen ohne den ganzen Kernel neu bauen zu müssen.

```
make modules_install
```

tut das übliche.

```
make install
```

Nimmt einem dann einige Arbeit ab. Es kopiert das gerade erstelle bzImage nach /boot, benennt es in "vmlinuz-2.6.X-kernelname" um und setzt einen symlink namens "vmlinuz" drauf. Dazu wird noch die aktuelle Konfiguration gespeichert (auch in /boot) und die Systemtabelle (weis noch nicht was für funktion diese hat). Der vorher installierte Kernel wird in "vmlinuz-2.6.X-kernelname.old" umbenannt und erhält den "vmlinuz.old" symlink. 

^^ Das ist alles was mir grade einfällt, vielleicht will das ja jemand ergänzen.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *danscho wrote:*   

> problem mit netzwerk gelöst.... musste erst rausfinden dass gentoo das zuerstgeladene modul als eth0 und das zweite als eth1 definiert.. jetzt gehts....
> 
> mensch bin ich blöd.... 
> 
> 

 

Ging das nicht in der /etc/modules.conf zu bestimmen, welches module welche Karte ist?

z.B. so:

modulname1 alias eth0

modulname2 alias eth1

Ciao

----------

